# Wiring methods commercial kitchen



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

WPNortheast said:


> Although I don't have the 2017 code book yet I'm aware of the ground fault protection rules as ridiculous as I think they are for 50 amp 250 volt stuff.



Say what?


----------



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

210.8 b in 2017 is what I'm referring to...


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

"All 50 amperes or less, single-phase receptacles rated 150 volts to ground or less.
All 100 amperes or less, three-phase receptacles rated 150 volts to ground or less."

150v or less, not required for 240V.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Helmut said:


> "All 50 amperes or less, single-phase receptacles rated 150 volts *to ground* or less.
> All 100 amperes or less, three-phase receptacles rated 150 volts *to ground* or less."
> 
> 150v or less, not required for 240V.


Yes. I have bolded the part that often trips us up.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Helmut said:


> "All 50 amperes or less, single-phase receptacles rated 150 volts to ground or less.
> All 100 amperes or less, three-phase receptacles rated 150 volts to ground or less."
> 
> 150v or less, not required for 240V.



A 240 volt receptacle still has 150 volt potential to ground on each hot conductor. GFCI is required. The whole point of that rule is to require everything in the kitchen to be GFCI protected. There is a lot of 240 and 208 volt equipment in kitchens that is mobile, cord connected and has caused electrocution, hence the code rule.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MTW said:


> A 240 volt receptacle still has 150 volt potential to ground on each hot conductor. GFCI is required. The whole point of that rule is to require everything in the kitchen to be GFCI protected. There is a lot of 240 and 208 volt equipment in kitchens that is mobile, cord connected and has caused electrocution, hence the code rule.



I checked my maths three times, I am getting 120. I took my socks off and everything.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I checked my maths three times, I am getting 120. I took my socks off and everything.


I could show you a way to count to 21. But first I have to ask, do you like movies with gladiators?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I could show you a way to count to 21. But first I have to ask, do you like movies with gladiators?


Of course I do! 

Have you ever dreamed of being in a Turkish prison?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

splatz said:


> I checked my maths three times, I am getting 120. I took my socks off and everything.


Sorry,* less than* 150 volts to ground potential.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> Sorry,* less than* 150 volts to ground potential.


Why don't you just admit you're a communist?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

splatz said:


> I checked my maths three times, I am getting 120. I took my socks off and everything.





I took off my pants once, and 120 < 150.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> Why don't you just admit you're a communist?


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Admission is the first step to recovery,...


----------



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

But what type of outlet boxes? There's 4 squares at the moment mounted on the wall, with mineralacs for straps. Do they need to be weatherproof boxes? Should disconnects be nema 1 or 3r?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

WPNortheast said:


> But what type of outlet boxes? There's 4 squares at the moment mounted on the wall, with mineralacs for straps. Do they need to be weatherproof boxes? Should disconnects be nema 1 or 3r?


I would keep it simple - use 4" squares unless subject to heavy grease or food splatter. In that case I'd use bell boxes and in use covers with compression fittings.


----------

